# Habano Poll



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

In your opinion, which Habano brand has the best overall offerings top to bottom?


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> In your opinion, which Habano brand has the best overall offerings top to bottom?


Frank says Partagas but I'd say Boli.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Partagas = Best Overall
Jose Piedra = Best "value"


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Ramon Allones.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Frank says Partagas but I'd say Boli.


My split personalities say the same things. My two favorite marcas.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Like Anita said for me Partagas.

Value: Fonseca, love those cheap arse KDT's.


----------



## wij (May 25, 2006)

I'd say Partagas


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Doh! There is a poll, too. I am slow.


----------



## Tampa1257 (Jul 27, 2006)

Being that I am a self admitted *Partagás *Whore, there is no other that offers so much for so little, that provides so great a smoking experience time after time than *Partagás.*


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm going with Bolivar, cause that is what I have the most variety of vitolas and I am loving them all...PC, RC, CE, CG...:dr


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

I know that in my short time - I'm quickly becoming a fool for all things Partagas -  


Ron


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Gota go with the Boli's. Like those best over all so far.


Stacey


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

2 months ago - it would be a toss up between Partagas and Bolivar....but now, Cohiba. Expensive, yes - but the taste...magnificent.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

shit mine changes on a regular basis.....

The Bolivar line offers such a unique taste and flavor profile that it is among the standout brands. When you smoke a Boli, you know you're smoking a Boli and its reminisent of the old style cigars with its complexity and depth.

The Partagas line offers such a wonderful full bodied smoke that its among many BOTL's favorite line because of the rich, spicy and sometimes bold flavor of its vitola's. An excellent choice but not much variety in the line. Different variations of the same profile.

Cohiba has some hits and misses but when they're ON they are damn near Unbeatable. Some of the Lancero's I've had with quite a bit of age that were stored in impeccable conditions were among the best smokes I've ever had. Some don't prefer their flavor but the profile is as unique as the Boli line. That sweet cream and grassy flavor is predominant in most of their vitola's with subtle changes here and there and the Sublime takes a complete left turn flavor wise and introduces deep cocoa flavors into the creamy mix. If I had to pick right now it'd be Cohiba.

Never had that much luck with RyJ myself as I don't care for most of the line. However the Cazadores as well as properly aged Churchill's are hands down lip-smackers!!! Great flavor and decent depth on vintage RyJ Churchie's

I'm an HDM whore so its no surprise how much I enjoy this brand. From the Epi 1's and 2's to the DC's and the Le Hoyo line... HDM had me at hello. Favored by a good number of new Habanos smokers as well as more seasoned smokers HDM brings a mild sweet smoke that a palatte can appreciate.

So I gave my general feeling on the brands you have listed, there are so many more good brands out there but I stuck to what you gave me Brandon. 

My advice, smoke 'em all and never settle on one


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

No question here, Partagas.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I would never engrave this in stone, but the Bolivar line offers me all I need right now.


----------



## dadof3illinois (Nov 7, 2004)

I went with the boli's but I have to say that each one of these offer a favorite of mine.

Partagas offers the Lusi's and Shorts.
Cohiba has the Lanceros and Esplendidos.
RYJ and their churchills are great.
HDM has the Epi #2 and the DC's.

But for me the Boli line has the Petite Coronas, Royal Coronas, Coronas Gigantes and Inmensas which all are very rich and are a great fit for my taste.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

croatan said:


> My split personalities say the same things. My two favorite marcas.


:tpd:


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Partagas has a HUGE cuban lineup - I think 60 different models. I think a little less than half are hand made. The Partagas flavor is a little full and earthy, but I do enjoy them. Ill step up for Cohiba - yes, they have fewer sticks but what is out there runs the whole gamut. I would put HDM as a close second.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Partagas is way ahead early on.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Looks like a lock Dave...


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Top to bottom, I would also say Partagas, they have a full line with just about every shape and taste you could imagine. While I believe that they are the superior line, with age Bolivar I believe are the best tasting brand out there.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I voted Partagas without looking further on the post only because I have had a few of these and liked every one...I have limited experience though.


----------



## niterider56 (Jun 30, 2006)

Parti lover


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

This is one of those where it all depends on your pallet at the time. Example right now im hooked on all those mild brands: ERdM and LGC so im gonna have to go with those, but again almost nothing can beat a 20 year old monte or partagas.... maybe im just rambling, but all around line im gonna have to go with Romeo Y Julieta...


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Other: Punch


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It Bolivar all the way.

Then I would say Partagas.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I would say Partagas, but I wouldn't discount the Monte line either. Since you didn't include Montes in the poll I think you should perhaps spent a little more time smoking and a little less time posting. :r

The Monte line includes the "A", the Especial, the Especial #2, the #1, the #2, the #4 all great smokes IMHO.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

I would say Hoyo IMHO. I love just about everything in their line and just about all of it is affordable to a great degree. I do think Partagas is very good too; everything from their Mille Fleurs to the Lusi's are wonderful! :2 

ATL


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

stormin said:


> I would say Partagas, but I wouldn't discount the Monte line either. Since you didn't include Montes in the poll I think you should perhaps spent a little more time smoking and a little less time posting. :r
> 
> The Monte line includes the "A", the Especial, the Especial #2, the #1, the #2, the #4 all great smokes IMHO.


My eye, my eye.... I put "other" in there for you "write in" voter types.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 8, 2005)

I went with Bolivar, have not tried one I did not like.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

Best overall from top to bottom? Has to be Partagas, they offer so many vitolas, and they are all good. Best individual cigar of current production could be another story.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

Had to say Boli. Too many vitolas fall under one persona or another's fave list. PC's= best small smoke, BBF= timeless classic beli, CG= possibly best Julieta.
Boli=:dr


----------



## Simon Templar (Aug 7, 2006)

I voted Cohiba but thats cause I have not tried anything else.


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

i agree with above.. i love the Boli line! Especially the Gold Medal, thanks Joe!


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

oops, forgot to add that the Boli line is good b/c they are not as popular as the partagas line (not that they are not popular, just not AS popular) so therefore you can find some with age!


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

with my narrow limited experience I have to say Partagas has been my most consistant / best overall:w 



I still gotta hit that Luci


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I voted for other; while I love Partagas, I think there are too many quality cigars found in Punch, LGC, QdO, JL, RA, and VR.


----------



## RockyP (Aug 31, 2006)

i might be bias but i had my first the other night. it was a psp2 so i think they are great. ordered my first box like an hour ago


----------



## sirwood (Aug 26, 2003)

Partagas !
From the Shorts, to the 898V, then the Lusi - great line up !

And I am starting to really like the P2Ps !!! :w


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Actually, I would have picked Upmann and then possibly Punch as these two lines have many different cigars, both in vitolas and variances in flavor within the line itself. In the Bolivar and Partagas lines, all the vitolas have their underlying "theme flavor", whereas the Upmann and Punch lineups offer a vast array of different flavors.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've liked everything I've sampled from the Bolivar and Partagas lines, but reading LasciviousXXX's post reminded me how much I've enjoyed every HdM I've smoked.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Bruce said:


> Actually, I would have picked Upmann and then possibly Punch as these two lines have many different cigars, both in vitolas and variances in flavor within the line itself. In the Bolivar and Partagas lines, all the vitolas have their underlying "theme flavor", whereas the Upmann and Punch lineups offer a vast array of different flavors.


Great point. I didn't think about the question in that regard. I answered in more of a "which one do you like best, including ever cigar" kind of way. As far as variation goes, I couldn't agree with you more. Also, in part due to the sheer number of offerings, I'd add Romeo y Julieta to that list (behind the two you mentioned). From Cedros de Luxe to Exhibicion No. 4s to Churchills to Cazadores--you've got flavors all over the place.


----------



## dahigman (Jul 4, 2005)

Partagas here. I do really like the RA's though. If it were an option it would be tough. They don't have that many vitolas to choose from, but the flavor is :dr


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

I've never had a Habano but I voted anyway.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I've never had a Habano but I voted anyway.


What a sad "mooching" attempt Peter. :r


----------



## Barcochris (Aug 16, 2006)

Partagas for me, A little bit of power top to bottom. I love this line


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

SvilleKid said:


> Other: Punch


I love everything Boli and that's where I voted. But Punch runs a close second in my book


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Take a wag at wha tI voted for I also really am becoming a Boli whore but maily for the BRC and the BBF. I want to try a CG though. I also think that the quality of Partagas is better and more consistant.

T


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I voted for Partagas because that is what I have the most of . I do love the BBF , BPC , Monte#2 , #4 and the Diplo #2 also . I don't have alot of experience yet but I'm working on it . Had a Trini Reyes the other day , yeah baby , real nice . I dig the Fundadore also form Trinidad . It's kinda hard to limit myself to just Partagas . I had a Punch Churchill from '97 last saturday at the Mahogany Herf , I'm gonna get me some of them soon . The hard part is making the final decision on which is next to buy .  Maybe a split is in order . o Nice thread Dave .


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

So far with my very limited experience I have liked the Boli and Partagas equally each offers something different, but I voted for Boli because they have more of the sizes I like to smoke.


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

For me it's montecristo, but since monte wasn't included, I'll throw a vote for Partagas.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

pnoon said:


> I've never had a Habano but I voted anyway.


I call bullshit! Nice try :fu :tg


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

For now I'm voting for H. Upmann, but things may change. I have to agree that Partagas has a tremendous lineup, as noted by the many gorillas voting for it. This just makes me want to try all the cigars - ALL OF THEM!!! :w


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

coppertop said:


> I call bullshit! Nice try :fu :tg


:tpd: :BS


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I have had a couple or six habanos not enough to really vote in this poll.


----------



## Gordie (Dec 31, 2005)

I voted for Partagas, but it was a tough call. I love the Churchill DeLuxe, Lusi, short and PSP2. I really like Boli's and Cohibas too. Not listed for voting were a lot of other cigars I love: VR, SCdlH, Upmann, Punch and one of my other fav's, SLR. Overall, I really can't decide. I want 'em all!


----------



## dyj48 (May 1, 2006)

Well, Dave, I voted for Partagas, but I'm still a noob when it comes to Habanos, tho I've had a number of them from different brands. Interesting question might be to factor in experience in this poll. Noobs with less than a year may actually have a more narrow perspective while the more experienced FOGs may have a different view. When you factor that, you might have a different result than partagas...



Davis


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is anyone surprised by Partagas taking over 50% of the votes so far?


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> Is anyone surprised by Partagas taking over 50% of the votes so far?


Although, that's what I voted, I am a little surprised. Partagas does have an awsome line though.


----------



## drdice (Sep 11, 2006)

I voted for Partagas as well. I would actually rank Partagas and Montecristo dead even for my tastes and followed then by Cohiba.

In fairness I haven't tried many of the brands....total probably about 6 or 7 Cuban brands. I'm off to Cuba end of November and hope to make that 6 or 7 into a 15!!!!


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Overall, Partagas IMO.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

I would have said the RyJ of old was by far the best but i think its pipped by Partagas at the moment-the other brands all have classic cigars as opposed to a classic range (HdM Epicure no2 eg).


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I voted Partagas Dave....looks like I have a lot of company.


----------

